# Would any one really be so stupid...



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

... as to warrant this sticker in my motorhome ? :? 

I know we're sinking deeper in to the blame/claim culture, but surely things have not got this bad.

There isn't one on the rear ladder saying.... "No vehicular roof surfing, especially if passing under a low bridge" ....or in the cab saying "This is not a boat, it will sink if you drive it in to a lake"

To answer my own title question, I know they're probably out there somewhere :wink: 


There must be more examples of OTT or daft signs out there.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Blizzard said:


> There must be more examples of OTT or daft signs out there.


We've just thrown the box away but we have just bought a toilet roll holder -for home- which advises you to be careful if you have to stand on a ladder to fix the holder to the wall.

G


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

[quote="Grizzly We've just thrown the box away but we have just bought a toilet roll holder -for home- which advises you to be careful if you have to stand on a ladder to fix the holder to the wall.
G[/quote]

Obviously they're for those stilt walkers, so they don't have to de-stilt before answering a call of nature 8O


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

I think that's a very sensible sticker, and indeed I'm going to start a campaign for all vehicles to have a sticker reminding drivers to keep their eyes open when driving.

Oh, and not to wear blindfolds.

Steve


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Please read the instructions.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm sticking one of these in my bathroom.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

I like this one, borrowed from another forum....


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

and these....


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

:roll:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hope you have got a good satnav for this one :?


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

A few more.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Many years ago there used to be a sign at Walsall bus station. It was fixed about 10 feet above ground level and read "Blind people cross here".

And one which I saw fairly recently printed on the reverse of a bag of salted peanuts read "Warning, this product may contain nut traces".


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

The mind boggles..............


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

What would You Tube and You've been Framed do if people obeyed signs?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I rather liked this polite sign against litter in the Abakh Khoja Tomb at Kashgar:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you check the back of a bottle of Johnsons Baby Oil, right at the end it says 

"Keep away from babies" !!! 

I kid you not, Mrs Plodd found it the other night.

Before anyone gets any funny ideas she uses baby oil to keep the skin on her ankle which got broken in 4 places last month moisturised, Her ankle spends most of the day encased in a big plastic boot like a huge ski boot and the skin gets very dry. :roll:


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Evening folks,


Caution , We could cause the internet to crash ther are so many


----------



## KARTMAN (Feb 3, 2008)

In the Hummer handbook it states "Driving this vehicle over a cliff could cause death or serious injury". :roll:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> If you check the back of a bottle of Johnsons Baby Oil, right at the end it says
> 
> Before anyone gets any funny ideas she uses baby oil to keep the skin on her ankle which got broken in 4 places last month moisturised, :roll:


Aye - right :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

KARTMAN said:


> In the Hummer handbook it states "Driving this vehicle over a cliff could cause death or serious injury". :roll:


And do they put same at bottom of cliff for walkers?


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Saw the label on a jar of peanut butter

"caution may contain nuts"

Well, I'd never have guessed :roll:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

How about this taken from a Health and safety (MSDS) sheet for Distilled water

*4. FIRST AID.*
*Eye contact. *If wearing contact lenses, remove them. Wash eyes with plenty of clean and cool water for at least 10 minutes while pulling eyelids up, and seek medical assistance.
*Skin contact.* Remove contaminated clothing. Wash skin vigorously with water and soap or a suitable skin cleaner. NEVER use solvents or thinners.
*Ingestion.* If accidentally ingested, seek immediate medical attention. Keep calm. NEVER induce vomiting.

You can never be too sure :roll:

Dave p


----------

